# RossoDiamante Theater Acoustical Adventure



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been working on a basement home theater for several months now and have gotten to the stage where it is time to hook stuff up, give it some electricity and see if it all works as planned! This is the fun part!

This is what the basic space started from and is currently looking like.

The rough dimensions are about 3 feet from the front wall to the screen. Then 12.5 feet to the first row (primary) listening position. Another 4.5-5 ft. to the second row on the riser. And then there is going to be some bar/counter seating behind the second row but I'm not considering that for acoustics at this time. The width of the theater is about 17.5 ft. with a height of about 8.75 ft. There is a lobby area behind the theater space which is contiguous that is probably about 15-16 ft. deep and between 12-19 ft. wide with a height of about 7 ft.


----------



## RossoDiamante (Aug 12, 2013)

Primarily with the help of jtalden, I've got the subs interfacing with the front 3 L/C/R speakers. I'm going to measure the response of the surrounds and get the impulse timing of those optimized next.

The next step will be to start putting "stuff" into the room -- carpet, furniture, and acoustic treatments are the things that I anticipate will have a significant effect on the room's acoustics.

Before I start with this next phase, I'd like to get some baseline measurements of the speakers in the "raw" room. But I want to make sure that I get all the right baselines so that when I get down this road a little further, I will have something for comparison.

So my question now is really what baseline measurements should I be taking? The answer is going to revolve around knowing what kind of measurements I will want to be taking down the road as I start to "tune" and correct the room's acoustics. I want to be able to see what effect adding 100 sq. ft. of Linacoustic would have, for example. See what effect adding bass traps in the front corners of the room nets me, for example. See what effect the baffle wall has on the acoustics, for example.

What I currently have are measurements of:

L Subwoofer
R Subwoofer
Subwoofer pair
L Front
C Front
R Front
L Front + Subwoofer pair
C Front + Subwoofer pair
R Front + Subwoofer pair

Tonight, I will add these measurements as part of my surround impulse timing tweaking:

R Surround 
L Surround
R Rear
L Rear
R Surround + Subwoofer pair
L Surround + Subwoofer pair
R Rear + Subwoofer pair
L Rear + Subwoofer pair

Looking forward, I'm wondering what else I should have. These are some measurements I've thought of but I'd appreciate comments on whether these are needed or not and also what else I should add to this list. REW makes measuring so easy, it'd be a shame not to have all the baselines.

L/C/R 
L/C/R + Subwoofer pair
L/R Surround
L/R Surround + Subwoofer pair
L/R Rear
L/R Rear + Subwoofer pair

L/R Surround + L/R Rear
L/R Surround + L/R Rear + Subwoofer pair

All 7 speakers
All 7 speakers + Subwoofer pair

Your thoughts are appreciated. This is an example of what I'm starting with.


----------

